# /dev/sda1 does not exist with udev 071

## Adox

Althought I've emerged udev 071, I can't use my usb memory stick cause in /dev there are any sda device.

Any suggestion?

Thanks

Adox

----------

## dgaffuri

Please, post the dmesg output when you plug in the stick.

----------

## Adox

Here my dmesg

thank you

Adox

adolfo@tux ~ $ dmesg

Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 (root@nemo) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 SMP Fri Mar 18 21:30:04 UTC 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000011fd0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000011fd0000 - 0000000011fdf000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000011fdf000 - 0000000011fe0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000011fe0000 - 0000000012000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffe0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

287MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 73680

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 69584 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 IBM                                   ) @ 0x000fd6e0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 IBM    TP600R   0x00000001  0x00000000) @ 0x11fd0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 IBM    TP600R   0x00000001  0x00000000) @ 0x11fd0100

ACPI: BOOT (v001 IBM    TP600R   0x00000001  0x00000000) @ 0x11fd0040

ACPI: DSDT (v001 IBM    TP600R   0x00000102 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x00000000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 12000000 (gap: 12000000:edfe0000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev nodevfs dopcmcia vga=791 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:livecd-2005.0 quiet

fbsplash: verbose

fbsplash: unrecognized option fadein

fbsplash: theme livecd-2005.0

__iounmap: bad address c00fffd9

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01282000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 364.049 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Mar 2 20:22:02 EST 2005 : initialized

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 284424k/294720k available (2240k kernel code, 9728k reserved, 587k data, 1228k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 714.75 BogoMIPS (lpj=357376)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0183f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0183f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0183f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0800)

CPU0: Intel Mobile Pentium II stepping 0a

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 730.46 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 1 msecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Brought up 1 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 01

  groups: 01

  domain 1: span 01

   groups: 01

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 2414k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd880, last bus=7

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP0._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [PSIO] (on)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 9)

ACPI: Power Resource [PFN0] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [PVID] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [PRSD] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [PDCK] (on)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 17 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x15e0-0x15ef has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0xef00-0xef3f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0xefa0-0xefaf has been reserved

Simple Boot Flag at 0x33 set to 0x1

inotify device minor=63

Squashfs 2.1 (released 2004/12/10) (C) 2002-2004 Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers.

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xd2880000, using 2496k, total 2496k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:a6d0

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 48 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

acpi_serial_add: no iomem or port address in UAR1 _CRS

pnp: Device 00:02 activated.

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

PIIX4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

PIIX4: chipset revision 1

PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfcf0-0xfcf7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfcf8-0xfcff, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: IBM-DJSA-210, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: TOSHIBA CD-ROM XM-1702BC, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 19640880 sectors (10056 MB) w/384KiB Cache, CHS=20784/15/63, UDMA(33)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdc: ATAPI 24X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

CAPI Subsystem Rev 1.1.2.8

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 8

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 1228k freed

EXT2-fs warning: checktime reached, running e2fsck is recommended

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] disabled and referenced, BIOS bug.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] BIOS reported IRQ 0, using IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 9

PCI: setting IRQ 9 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:07.2[D] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 9, io base 0x8400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 15 Dec 2004

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

dm_snapshot: Unknown symbol dm_table_get_size

libata version 1.10 loaded.

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] disabled and referenced, BIOS bug.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] BIOS reported IRQ 0, using IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:02.0 [1014:00eb]

Yenta: Enabling burst memory read transactions

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:00:02.0, mfunc 0xfba97543, devctl 0x62

Yenta TI: socket 0000:00:02.0 probing PCI interrupt failed, trying to fix

Yenta TI: socket 0000:00:02.0 no PCI interrupts. Fish. Please report.

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x04b8, PCI irq 0

Socket status: 30000006

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] disabled and referenced, BIOS bug.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] BIOS reported IRQ 0, using IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:02.1 [1014:00eb]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:00:02.1, mfunc 0xfba97543, devctl 0x62

Yenta TI: socket 0000:00:02.1 probing PCI interrupt failed, trying to fix

Yenta TI: socket 0000:00:02.1 no PCI interrupts. Fish. Please report.

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x04b8, PCI irq 0

Socket status: 30000010

Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found.

Device 'i823650' does not have a release() function, it is broken and must be fixed.

Badness in device_release at drivers/base/core.c:85

 [<c023eb07>]

 [<c023eb2c>]

 [<c023f328>]

 [<c023eb4c>]

 [<c023eb2c>]

 [<d2804dd1>]

 [<c01284b1>]

 [<c0102157>]

cdrom: open failed.

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hda3

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 326705

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 326704

EXT3-fs: hda3: 2 orphan inodes deleted

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 522104k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

pnp: Device 00:03 activated.

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x3bc, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x800-0x8ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x800-0x8ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x4ff: excluding 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x4ff: excluding 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.

cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: excluding 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff

cs: memory probe 0x60000000-0x60ffffff: clean.

  ASIC rev 1,<6>eth0: 3C574-TX Fast EtherLink PC Card at io 0x300, irq 3, hw_addr 00:60:08:E9:FC:AC.

 64K FIFO split 1:1 Rx:Tx, autoselect MII interface.

eth0: found link beat

eth0: autonegotiation complete: 100baseT-FD selected

eth0: lost link beat

eth0: autonegotiation restarted

eth0: found link beat

eth0: autonegotiation complete: 100baseT-FD selected

eth0: lost link beat

eth0: autonegotiation restarted

eth0: found link beat

eth0: autonegotiation complete: 100baseT-FD selected

adolfo@tux ~ $

----------

## pantokrator

I have a simmilar problem. If I try to mount /dev/sda1 USB stick with: 

```
# mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbstick

mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
```

 but after: 

```
# mount -t vfat /dev/sda /mnt/usbstick

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda,

       missing codepage or other error
```

 mount /dev/sda1 works: 

```
# mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbstick
```

And here is what I get in dmesg after I plug the USB stick:

```
usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: USB       Model: BAR               Rev: 2.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

sda: Unit Not Ready, sense:

: Current: sense key=0x6

    ASC=0x28 ASCQ=0x0

sda : READ CAPACITY failed.

sda : status=1, message=00, host=0, driver=08

sd: Current: sense key=0x6

    ASC=0x28 ASCQ=0x0

sda: test WP failed, assume Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

sda: Unit Not Ready, sense:

: Current: sense key=0x6

    ASC=0x28 ASCQ=0x0

sda : READ CAPACITY failed.

sda : status=1, message=00, host=0, driver=08

sd: Current: sense key=0x6

    ASC=0x28 ASCQ=0x0

sda: test WP failed, assume Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

sda: Unit Not Ready, sense:

: Current: sense key=0x6

    ASC=0x28 ASCQ=0x0

sda : READ CAPACITY failed.

sda : status=1, message=00, host=0, driver=08

sd: Current: sense key=0x6

    ASC=0x28 ASCQ=0x0

sda: test WP failed, assume Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda:end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

 unable to read partition table

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

I think that this problem started with udev 070...

----------

## Headrush

Adox, was that dmesg after plugging in the device?

(Just dmesg | tail -n 50 should be fine)

----------

## Headrush

pantokrator, what is the output of

```
fdisk -l
```

after device is plugged in.

----------

## Adox

Hi Headrush,  

here the dmesg and fdisk -l while the key is plugged in

thank you

Adox

tux adolfo # dmesg  | tail -n 50

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 326705

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 326704

EXT3-fs: hda3: 2 orphan inodes deleted

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 522104k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

pnp: Device 00:03 activated.

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x3bc, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x800-0x8ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x800-0x8ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x4ff: excluding 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x4ff: excluding 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.

cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: excluding 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff

cs: memory probe 0x60000000-0x60ffffff: clean.

  ASIC rev 1,<6>eth0: 3C574-TX Fast EtherLink PC Card at io 0x300, irq 3, hw_addr 00:60:08:E9:FC:AC.

 64K FIFO split 1:1 Rx:Tx, autoselect MII interface.

eth0: found link beat

eth0: autonegotiation complete: 100baseT-FD selected

eth0: lost link beat

eth0: autonegotiation restarted

eth0: found link beat

eth0: autonegotiation complete: 100baseT-FD selected

eth0: lost link beat

eth0: autonegotiation restarted

eth0: found link beat

eth0: autonegotiation complete: 100baseT-FD selected

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: Unlink after no-IRQ?  Controller is probably using the wrong IRQ.

usb 1-1: khubd timed out on ep0in

usb 1-1: khubd timed out on ep0out

usb 1-1: khubd timed out on ep0out

usb 1-1: device not accepting address 2, error -110

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-1: khubd timed out on ep0in

usb 1-1: khubd timed out on ep0out

usb 1-1: khubd timed out on ep0out

usb 1-1: device not accepting address 3, error -110

tux adolfo # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/hda: 10.0 GB, 10056130560 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 1222 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1           4       32098+  83  Linux

/dev/hda2               5          69      522112+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda3              70        1222     9261472+  83  Linux

tux adolfo #

----------

## schlummerkissen

i had a similar problem.

The reason was that hotplug doesnt work correctly.

I had to add "sd-mod" and "usb-storage" to the modules.autoload or to load them myself to get usb-sticks working.

Maybe you check if the needed modules are loaded.

----------

## pantokrator

Well, after some experimenting, this is what I have found out...

After a system reboot, if I plug in the USB stick, /dev/sda1 doesn't get created/doesn't exist. But, when I try to access /dev/sda by using a mount or even fdisk, /dev/sda is created, and after that I can mount/unmount /dev/sda1device, even if I unplug and then plug in USB stick again... It seems that /dev/sdaX devices are created only after system tries to access /dev/sda.

Now I am not sure that it is the same problem that Adox has.

----------

## Headrush

 *Adox wrote:*   

> usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
> 
> uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: Unlink after no-IRQ?  Controller is probably using the wrong IRQ.
> 
> usb 1-1: khubd timed out on ep0in
> ...

 

These entries don't look positive. Is the proper support for your chipset compiled into or as modules in your kernel?

What are the outputs of:

```
lspci

lsmod
```

----------

## Adox

Hi Headrush, 

About the chipset I don't remember, how can I verify? No I remember, I use che livecd kernel copied as-is by cd cause none compilation was successful and the boot always stopped loading vesa driver o somethink like that, very early in the boot process. I tried manual  and "genkernel all" but with the same result.

I'm using an old Thinkpad 600E 366Mhz with 280 Mb RAM.

Hi Pantokrator, I think that my problem is a bit different. I never saw any sda device.

 Thank you all 

tux adolfo # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (r ev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev  03)

0000:00:02.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1251A

0000:00:02.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1251A

0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4610/11 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator] (rev 01)

0000:00:07.0 Bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)

0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)

0000:00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 02)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Neomagic Corporation NM2200 [MagicGraph 256AV] (rev 20)

tux adolfo # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:02.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1251A

0000:00:02.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1251A

0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4610/11 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator] (rev 01)

0000:00:07.0 Bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)

0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)

0000:00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 02)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Neomagic Corporation NM2200 [MagicGraph 256AV] (rev 20)tux adolfo # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

3c574_cs               10588  1

pcmcia                 15420  5 3c574_cs

rtc                     8488  0

parport_pc             27876  0

parport                22088  1 parport_pc

floppy                 44912  0

evdev                   6368  0

yenta_socket           14808  3

rsrc_nonstatic          6768  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            27712  4 3c574_cs,pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

ahci                    7604  0

sata_qstor              6100  0

sata_uli                4368  0

sata_sis                4240  0

sata_sx4                9716  0

sata_nv                 5620  0

sata_via                5364  0

sata_svw                4596  0

sata_sil                5620  0

sata_promise            6900  0

libata                 27700  10 ahci,sata_qstor,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil,sata_promise

dm_mirror              15320  0

dm_mod                 38080  1 dm_mirror

sbp2                   16920  0

ohci1394               25812  0

ieee1394               59704  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               9392  0

ohci_hcd               15384  0

uhci_hcd               23936  0

usb_storage            47680  0

usbhid                 25696  0

ehci_hcd               22872  0

usbcore                75064  7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

tux adolfo #

----------

## philip

I have the same problem with my ipod. See

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-395082-highlight-.html

However I do not use udev. I still have devfs support in my kernel. 

From the dmesg output, after plugging your USB stick in, notice the line (fourth line from bottom in your listing):

```

unable to read partition table 

```

Obvioulsy the particition tableis not read and the various partitions udner sda are not identified. 

Unfortunately I have no clue how to proceed in solving this problem.

----------

## Headrush

 *philip wrote:*   

> From the dmesg output, after plugging your USB stick in, notice the line (fourth line from bottom in your listing):
> 
> ```
> 
> unable to read partition table 
> ...

 

Even if the partitions are unreadable, he/she should get a device node just for the drive. (eg /dev/sda)

Try repartitioning and formatting the drive. (I was going to suggest this, but you never posted fdisk -l like I asked earlier  :Razz:  )

----------

## philip

Yes, the device node /dev/sda is there after the USB cable has been connected. But there are no /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 at this point. This is what ls /dev | grep sd gives at this point:

ptysd

sd

sda

In my case ( with the ipod) fdisk -l /dev/sda then gives:

Disk /dev/sda: 60.0 GB, 60011642880 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7296 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1           5       40131    0  Empty

/dev/sda2   *           6        7296    58564957+   b  W95 FAT32

The strange thing is that after I have done fdisk ( as above), then /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 are recognized,which shows with:

ls /dev | grep sd

ptysd

sd

sda

sda1

sda2

As Adox points out sda1 and sda2 gets identified as nodes also after one tries "mount -t vfat /dev/sda /mnt/ipod"

(the disk does not mount with this command obviously, but agin sda1 and sda2 are recognized).

In summary the partition table is not read properly after the USB cabel has been connected. But the partition table is read when either a mount attemnpt is made on /dev/sda or the partition table is read by e.g. fdsik -l /dev/sda

Unfortunately I still do not know how to solve this problem. Does anyone have an idea?

----------

## grx

I'm having the exact same problem as pantokrator and phillip.  Here's what my dmesg says:

```
usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: Crucial   Model: Flash Disk        Rev: 2.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

sda: Unit Not Ready, sense:

: Current: sense key=0x6

    ASC=0x28 ASCQ=0x0

sda : READ CAPACITY failed.

sda : status=1, message=00, host=0, driver=08 

sd: Current: sense key=0x6

    ASC=0x28 ASCQ=0x0

sda: test WP failed, assume Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

sda: Unit Not Ready, sense:

: Current: sense key=0x6

    ASC=0x28 ASCQ=0x0

sda : READ CAPACITY failed.

sda : status=1, message=00, host=0, driver=08 

sd: Current: sense key=0x6

    ASC=0x28 ASCQ=0x0

sda: test WP failed, assume Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

sda: Unit Not Ready, sense:

: Current: sense key=0x6

    ASC=0x28 ASCQ=0x0

sda : READ CAPACITY failed.

sda : status=1, message=00, host=0, driver=08 

sd: Current: sense key=0x6

    ASC=0x28 ASCQ=0x0

sda: test WP failed, assume Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda:end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

 unable to read partition table

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

When I first boot, there is no /dev/sda.  When I plug the drive in, /dev/sda appears (but there's no /dev/sda1), but it gives me the above mentioned error when I mount -t vfat /dev/sda /mnt/usbdrive.  Once I have done that, however, /dev/sda1 appears, and I can mount it, read from and write to the drive, and all that.

I'm using udev 070 (haven't tried anything in the ~x86 branch).  Also, using gentoo-2.6.13-r5.  I saw today that 2.6.14-r2 is now marked stable, maybe a newer kernel will fix this?  Might as well try, since I'm going to end up reinstalling the whole gentoo system sometime in the next month anyway.

Any ideas?

----------

## grx

Just confirming that kernel 2.6.14-r2 and udev-073 work fine.  Haven't tried 2.6.14 with udev-070, but I did try 2.6.13 with udev-073, and it did not work.  The problem appears to be with the 2.6.13 kernel, and was fixed in this newer release.

----------

## philip

This is my kernel and system:

System uname: 2.4.26-gentoo-r9 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

I read a bit about the 2.6 kernel and it seems like there has been quite some efforts to enhance the USB features and robustness of the kernel. It may be the most rational option to switch to the new kernel. It is still a bit unsatisfactory to not understand thoroughly what casues the problem though.

One queston though grx: Did your problem disappear just by switching kernel - all other parameters equal?

----------

## grx

I started in kernel 2.6.13-r5 with udev 070.  I unmasked ~sys-fs/udev-073 ~x86, that changed nothing.  I then upgraded to 2.6.14-r2 (keeping udev-073) and the problem disappeared.  I have not tried reverting back to udev-070 with the new kernel yet, though I may try that today sometime out of curiousity.

----------

## pantokrator

Kernel upgrade to 2.6.14-r2 version (gentoo-sources), with the udev 070-r1, solved the problem, at least for me...

----------

## philip

Thanks pantokrator. I switched to kernel 2.6.14-r2 and it solved the problem for me too. I guess a lot has been done to the USB stability in 2.6.

----------

## Herring42

I'm getting this problem too.

Both with flash drives, and my digital camera.

I'm using gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r5, udev-77-r1

No device nodes are created.

dmesg shows:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [4296276.666000] Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi4, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
> 
> 

 

but no device appears.

Broken udev?

----------

## Herring42

Upgrading to udev 077 has fixed me.

 :Razz: 

----------

